# HR23 700 won't turn on



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Woke up this morning and my HR23 700 would not turn on. I have tried unplugging it, changing outlets etc. All i get is a really faint clicking sound inside like it is trying to turn on. Is there anything else I can try before shipping it back and getting a reconditioned DVR?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like it bought the farm.


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

Hard drive is toast all up Directv and get a replacement on its way.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Score023 said:


> Woke up this morning and my HR23 700 would not turn on. I have tried unplugging it, changing outlets etc. All i get is a really faint clicking sound inside like it is trying to turn on. Is there anything else I can try before shipping it back and getting a reconditioned DVR?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Pop the top and see if the power fuse is blown. Should be located right by the power cord port.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Pop the top and see if the power fuse is blown. Should be located right by the power cord port.
> 
> Rich


Only advisable if its owned...


----------



## stlfan62 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow ... almost exactly the same thing just happened to me this morning. I was half-way through Bill Maher, recorded last night, and my HR23-700 powered down. I tried unplugging and letting it cool down, but when I plugged it back in a couple of hours later, still no power, but a faint, regular clicking sound (kind of like an old analog Timex watch).

I'm surprised to find such a recent post on the same topic.

I'll contact DirecTV for a replacement and post a follow-up with resolution details.


----------



## stlfan62 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. They are sending me a replacement HD DVR. I'm leasing equipment, so there's no charge (he waived the shipping fee). Should be here by Wednesday.

I guess I lose all the stuff I had recorded, but I'm not a huge "keeper" of stuff anyway ... usually watch whatever I've recorded within a week or so. Still I had a few movies I hadn't had the time for, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't usually suggest doing this stuff on leased HRs, but I'll say this again: I'd pop the top off and see if the power fuse is blown. Why they put a power fuse where you can't access it is beyond me. Sony does it on their TVs, apparently most AV receivers do it, but some of them have removable fuse cartridges so you can change the blown fuse. Most AV receivers used to have the fuse cartridges on the back panels, but I don't recall seeing one recently.

Rich


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

My HR24 is doing the same thing!

I came back from vacation and my Sony 60EX700 won't turn on nor will my receivers!!

My HR24 that was connected to the won't light up but when you hit the reset button, the fan briefly kicks on.

My H24 in my bedroom lights up, but won't output anything to my second TV.

Sounds like a had a surge of some kind?

Anyone have experience with this? Is it more likely from a lightning strike coming from the Satellite wire or the power strip?

It doesn't just sound like a bad hard drive....

I have the protection plan which I wanted to cancel ironically so I'm not terribly concerned about the directv, other than having to play the game with getting a non 24 series receiver as a replacement.

If the HR24 is fried, I'm confused to why the H24 in the other room will light up but not display right. Is there anything from the multi room viewing that I should disconnect that could be causing the second room to be bad?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

my H24 did that yesterday, yeah a click sound too.
figured that to be something in audio output.
unplugged for 10 minutes and been on for 40 hrs straight so far.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Unplugged everything for 20 minutes and still nothing.

My second receiver, the H24 that is not in the room as the bad TV, now is responsive. I can turn it on and off, and hit the resolution button and watch the blue light jump from 720 to 1080 but it still won't display on the TV.

I tried plugging an old DVD player into the bedroom TV, same HDMI cable, same input, and it came up right away. Still don't understand how the HR is really screwed up and won't turn on, but the H24 will boot but won't display.

To make it worse, my PS3 won't turn on either.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Can someone help with my question specific to multi room viewing?

If I have 2 receivers hooked up through MRV, if one fries, would this affect the one in the other room? Are they on any kind of a pass-through?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

No.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Stang, with all the other equipment you have out like the PS3 and Sony TV, it sounds like you had a power surge of some sort. It might even have been lightning. Lightning is especially easy to see when you pop the cover. You'll often find exploded components and burn marks on the PC boards. It also takes circuitous paths around the inside of the box, jumping from point to point.

Your homeowner's insurance should cover your loss, less the deductible. As for DirecTV's replacements, for quite a while they have tried to cover like with like. Your HR24 should be replaced with another HR24, etc.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I talked with my neighborhood and appearantly two different condo buildings also had issues. Two separate people in non-connected buildings lost TVs. Others lost DSL modems and another had the breaker board in the basement some how fry. They say it was lightning. Not an expert on the subject but I'd think for different buildings to blow, my guess is some how it got inside a line and just spread.

Luckily I have the protection plan. I plan on filing a claim with my home owners insurance but would you recommend having DTV replace the boxes just on the protection plan? I think that pretty obvious, but I wanted to check.

Secondly, how do service calls work with the protection plan? I know the HR is bad and the H24 is likely bad. I know don't if the dish LNB is bad or the multi-switch power box in my basement. In a situation like this, can you request them to send a technician to check everything?


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I just got off the phone with them and because I have the protection plan they are sending a technician for free to replace the receivers and inspect the equipment, all at no charge. Like everyone says, they reiterated they would not guarantee and receiver model but I'd be surprised if I got screwed.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, it's getting even stranger.

Turns out, my H24 (bedroom) works if I connect via component, but not HDMI

My PS3 that was in the living room with the fried TV works via composite but not HDMI


It must have had a surge from the dish or AC outlet, hit the TV, then traveled to the devices and fried the HDMI ports.

Weird! Wonder what the issue was, the dish or the power. Would make sense that a surge protector didn't help if it came from the dish. 

Important Questions:

1) Can you even use a coax surge protector with a directv signal?

2) I discovered the installer never hooked up the ground to my satellite cable. What would you say to Directv if you discover the short cut led to this issue? It's an act of god but if it's true, it may have been prevented


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

1) Surge protectors are a good idea but nothing will stop lightning.

2) It didn't come through your dish. It came in through the AC outlet. A ground would have made no difference. Many systems aren't grounded. I could well be wrong but I don't believe a ground is required, falling under the heading of _nice but not necessary_.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well that stinks... I mean I guess lightning is enough power to send a car back in time so I wouldn't expect a surge protector to stop it, but that's too bad that there isn't a way to protect yourself somehow

It's possible it came through the AC outlet, it's just interesting to me that it hit my living room but not my microwave or any of my appliances.

It's also odd that it hit the TV, spread via the HDMI port to the PS3, but it didn't destroy the blu-ray play that was also hooked up with HDMI nor my yamaha audio receiver, all hooked up to the same surge protector.

What else is odd is that the H24 in my bedroom lost the HDMI port as well but in that room the TV is fine. That blows my mind to how it didn't completely blow H24 and only the HDMI port if I came from the AC outlet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> 1) Surge protectors are a good idea but nothing will stop lightning.
> 
> 2) It didn't come through your dish. It came in through the AC outlet. A ground would have made no difference. Many systems aren't grounded. I could well be wrong but I don't believe a ground is required, falling under the heading of _nice but not necessary_.


I'm pretty sure the NEC demands grounding. All they put in is a grounding block that won't stop lightning, but will dissipate static electricity and that sort of thing.

The Code Enforcement folks in my town commented on the crappy ground installation the D* installer put on my system, I gotta call the PP and get a proper ground install.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> Well that stinks... I mean I guess lightning is enough power to send a car back in time so I wouldn't expect a surge protector to stop it, but that's too bad that there isn't a way to protect yourself somehow
> 
> It's possible it came through the AC outlet, it's just interesting to me that it hit my living room but not my microwave or any of my appliances.
> 
> ...


Different circuits?

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

For some reason, HDMI interfaces seem more susceptible to the power surges resulting from lightning strikes than other parts of the electronics, I have seen several posts from people who lost HDMI ports on DVRs, PS3 etc after a storm.
There's really nothing you can do to prevent a very close lightning strike getting into the equipment, when you have all these systems tied together. . If you have a single-family home, you can have "whole house" lightning protection - lightning rods all round the house, and whole-home surge protection - for $2500-$4000 or so, a couple of houses in our neighborhood have this, and it supposedly works.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Me, I live in a Faraday cage.


----------

